# Classic Powerbars discontinued?



## jester52 (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been biking for 30 years and I've always relied on Powerbars (the classic ones) for easily digestible food to stave off the bonk. (I get that they are high in sugar, and probably shouldn't be part of a person's daily diet, unless riding hard). 

It looks like you can't really get them anymore. Last year I bought a bunch from Walmart, but that's not an option this year, at least online. 
They just have the protein bars now on their website. 

Anything similar to an old-school Powerbar that is out there? I'm not a fan of protein bars for mid-ride stuff. Looks like Cliff bar has a "Cliff cube" that is similar, but a little higher in fat. 

I'll miss the chocolate PowerBars... Banana was pretty good too.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

This is the greatest news I've ever heard!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol, ditto that. Cliff ain't far behind.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a big box of ten year old powerbars in the freezer...I am still working on

I just keep one thawed in the camelbak as emergency, never touch it by routine.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I've been making these for the past few months. https://www.singletracks.com/blog/uncategorized/inexpensive-ride-snacks-you-can-make-in-minutes/
They are way better than any Power Bar or Cliff Bar. They provide instant energy as well as sustaining energy. They also taste much better. I make up a batch and keep them in the freezer until I go for a ride.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Scott O said:


> This is the greatest news I've ever heard!


I'm surprised they were still around. A long, long time ago in a previous life I was one of the first Powerbar atheletes and was buried in those things. I could never touch one after that. Rice syrup, ground up almond shells and sawdust I think were the main ingredients...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

WHALENARD said:


> Lol, ditto that. Cliff ain't far behind.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


When Cliff bars hit the market, many of us were excited by how much better they tasted than Powerbars. Now I think they're barely edible.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Classic Powerbars were fine when it's hot out and they were very easy to digest. I soon learned not to bother taking them in winter though without a hammer and chisel.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

My go-to is fig newtons. I was distraught to find the shelf empty at the super due to Covid hoarding.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Fig Newtons and PayDay bars for me. Maybe a sweet roll or two stuffed with Nutella, or turkey and cheese.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

evasive said:


> When Cliff bars hit the market, many of us were excited by how much better they tasted than Powerbars. Now I think they're barely edible.


Same. 
Last couple of times I ate a cliff bar I got horrendous heart burn and I never get heart burn. Took a couple of times to make the connection but haven't had heart burn or a cliff bar since.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Good news! I went to the super and they had three packages of fig newtons! I was about to put all three in my cart when I stopped myself and thought, "Be a good citizen. Don't hoard." So I only took one.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lone Rager said:


> I was about to put all three in my cart when I stopped myself and thought, "Be a good citizen. Don't hoard." So I only took one.


I had a couple of those moments yesterday. Bought less than I typically would for my normal every two weeks supply run.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------

